# When Do You Predator Hunt?



## Admin

*When do you predator hunt?*​
I hunt predators all year long 3769.81%I only hunt predators during the fall / winter.1630.19%


----------



## Admin

Just a general poll. How often do you hunt predators? Is it year round, or only in the fall / winter? Vote above!


----------



## Stink finger

As often as possible, year round


----------



## yotecatslayer34

*As much as I possibly can!*


----------



## DogCatcher

i usually just hunt coyotes in the fall and winter, but i do get calls the rest of the year to clean some out for farmers and other people needing help.


----------



## IBGunner

I do some hunting/calling in the summer if there are nuisance dogs that people want controlled. Generally I begin in late September and run through late April. I have had some good luck calling over cut hay fields in the summer... and setting up over game trails in the evening for evening traffic.


----------



## JAKEAZ

I will be doing most of my hunting in the fall and winter. I might do a summer hunt here and there but out here in arizona its a little hot in the summer time.


----------



## predator_hunter

Whenever i can.Predator hunting is the best hunting on earth.


----------



## wilded

I hunt more in the winter and take the fur. In the off season I only shoot coyotes but call everything.


----------



## coyotekidd

I think year round helps keep your eyes and other senses sharp for big game hunting.


----------



## gonefishn

Every chance I get!


----------



## FoxSniper

I hunt them as much as i can but we have a season on them which restricts me to fall and winter


----------



## bison66

fox and raccoon have seasons here (oct-feb) but coyotes 24/7/365 bobcat is a lottery deal and only in certain parts of the state


----------



## fox

Well here in virginia there is a season on bobcats and fox the only predator we can hunt year around is coyote which is starting to populate the state a little more and more each year maybe when they become a bigger part of virginia i will hunt all year.


----------



## gonzmg

Fall winter and early spring, turkey hunting starts in April. I like to take the hides and they are no good in the summer.
Mike


----------



## Vtguide

Usually late fall & winter here in Vermont. We have a limited season on Fox & Bobcat, but Yotes are open year around!! try as often as possible in the winter months!


----------



## [email protected]

Some folks might not like this, but I hunt yotes yearround with dogs, if I find a den, so much the better. I kill yotes and badgers, because I love to hunt them, but also to protect my "bottom line".With 1700 calves here, every dead yote or badger is a good one.


----------



## Catspaw

dec. through april


----------



## Cur Dog

I hunt predators all year long.


----------



## singlesix

I put all year but this is my first year doing it. what got me started is moving out to new mexico draw hunts? cant even get a tag, since doing these predator hunts i put it right up thier with deer and hogs couldnt be happier, im glad its all year round too


----------



## Old Roy

I try to hunt them year round carry the rifle with me all the time ,like somebody else said its good practice.


----------



## bar-d

Only on days that end in "Y"


----------



## knapper

When it is open and I can get a chance to get out. You would think with a state as big as this is they would have more open season, it is pretty liberal but, not year around.


----------



## On a call

well I love the fall and winter best...off season I am busy hunting other things


----------



## KaBloomr

Like a lot of others, I hunt predators from late fall through the winter. Due to the declining numbers of coyotes in my area, I leave them alone during the breeding and pup-rearing months. I keep up on my shooting skills hunting prairie dogs in the summer.


----------



## poe

I mainly hunt coyotes in the fall and winter but i still go get the odd one during the summer for practise and fun.


----------



## AWMiller

I put fall/winter but really I do when the opportunity arises. During spring/summer I'm heavy into my fishing so a lot of my 'concentrated' hunting occurs fall/winter.


----------



## Black_Wolf

Hunting time right now.

We have closed seasons here.


----------



## ebbs

Black_Wolf said:


> Hunting time right now.
> 
> We have closed seasons here.


You back anything yet?


----------



## youngdon

I only hunt them after the pup are old enough to survive on their own. I always give them a chance to raise my next challenges.


----------



## ReidRH

Every Opportunity I can Possibly take advantage of, That is when I Hunt ( Legally of Course!)


----------



## Black_Wolf

ebbs said:


> You back anything yet?


Called in a grey a week before they were legal. They are in now and havent seen a darn thing. . Hawks , jays, crows and mountain bikers.

Mountain bikers seem to love the "Lucky Bird mp3" LOL!.

Alot of people still in the woods. I'm stuck to public areas unfortunately.

Waiting for the snows.


----------



## youngdon

What is the season on mountain bikers and what is the bag limit ? Their coats should be prime soon!!


----------



## Black_Wolf

All year and no limits.

We are overrun with them here.

The populations out of control!

Run for yer life!


----------



## youngdon

Don't you mean:runforhills: ?


----------



## On a call

Ever set snares for them ?


----------

